# Civil Service Exam Town Queston



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Good Evening Folks, So on Mass.Gov site they have a list of towns and their age limits ect. with the town's code # so you can claim your residency, and choose your town's for the test. Now some of the towns have a "#" next to them. It states: _The symbol # denotes reserve/intermittent (roster) list. _Could someone please explain this to me? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Off the top of my head, I am going to say that the town has a list of R/I people that it can pull for it's f/t slots, and they can put you on that list? Sorry I can't give you anything concrete.


----------

